# Used Approved TTS - anything to watch out for?



## tom_mclaren (Jan 10, 2018)

Hello all - first post!

Bit late now, but we're just about to complete on a used approved TTS and i wanted to tap in to Forum expertise 

We're taking delivery of a TTS (2015/10k miles) on Saturday, and I want to give it a once over before we accept it. In terms of stuff that we could be expected to check, is there anything obvious we should look for?


----------



## EvilTed (Feb 5, 2016)

Take a look here:
viewtopic.php?f=98&t=1271050&hilit=issues+problems

Brief summary - nothing particularly notable to kick other than the regular used car things.


----------



## tom_mclaren (Jan 10, 2018)

Thanks very much!


----------



## antmanbTT (Jan 8, 2018)

Thank you from me too! I've agreed to buy a 65 plate TTS that i'm going to see on Saturday so was looking for a similar topic. Very glad to see there's basically nothing to worry about


----------



## Reasty (Feb 6, 2015)

that is there is nothing to worry about until the outside temperature drops to sub zero,then the car becomes potentially unusable because you wont be able to open the door or if you do manage to open the door you wont be able to shut it,something to be aware of.

viewtopic.php?f=98&t=1676314


----------



## antmanbTT (Jan 8, 2018)

Is it really such a problem? I've had a Porsche Cayman S for the last three years (and an Audi TT Mk2 prior to that for 5 years) and I never had a problem not being able to open the door or closing it when temperatures dropped below freezing.


----------



## Lewis4681 (Nov 29, 2016)

Be sure to check the side panels on the super sport seats, give them a little tug, lots have broken clips, top part comes away from seat and airbag is sometimes visible.


----------



## tom_mclaren (Jan 10, 2018)

Lewis4681 said:


> Be sure to check the side panels on the super sport seats, give them a little tug, lots have broken clips, top part comes away from seat and airbag is sometimes visible.


Thanks, will do.


----------



## godders3906 (Jan 9, 2018)

Make sure the number of previous owners matches what they say as there has been a few cases lately where they have said the car has had 1 previous owner and it has turned out to be significantly more I beleive


----------



## J400uk (Dec 6, 2009)

Make sure you get proof of the service history, and as mentioned double check previous owners.

In terms of the car itself Audi seem pretty thorough with all their Approved Used checks these days and it sounds like it's still quite new. So I wouldn't bother checking it round with a fine tooth comb! Just enjoy it


----------



## digital_dreamer (Aug 28, 2011)

J400uk said:


> Make sure you get proof of the service history, and as mentioned double check previous owners.
> 
> In terms of the car itself Audi seem pretty thorough with all their Approved Used checks these days and it sounds like it's still quite new. So I wouldn't bother checking it round with a fine tooth comb! Just enjoy it


Sorry, i'd have to disagree with this. The approved used checks mean nothing at all, don't place any extra confidence in it.

I've seen used approved cars that had chips in windscreens that would fail MOT's and ones that would needed resprays on panels to fit scuffs.

I'd go even as far as checking the oil the levels these days.


----------



## bhoy78 (Oct 30, 2014)

digital_dreamer said:


> J400uk said:
> 
> 
> > Make sure you get proof of the service history, and as mentioned double check previous owners.
> ...


+1

Also double check they have the spec right in the advert


----------



## J400uk (Dec 6, 2009)

digital_dreamer said:


> Sorry, i'd have to disagree with this. The approved used checks mean nothing at all, don't place any extra confidence in it.
> 
> I've seen used approved cars that had chips in windscreens that would fail MOT's and ones that would needed resprays on panels to fit scuffs.
> 
> I'd go even as far as checking the oil the levels these days.


What's the point of paying extra to buy from a main dealer if you don't trust them? Just go straight to the auction or buy privately rather than shelling out ££££s extra if that's how you feel.



bhoy78 said:


> Also double check they have the spec right in the advert


This I'd agree with, which you can use to your advantage when things get missed from the advert which you later find out the car has fitted


----------



## digital_dreamer (Aug 28, 2011)

J400uk said:


> digital_dreamer said:
> 
> 
> > Sorry, i'd have to disagree with this. The approved used checks mean nothing at all, don't place any extra confidence in it.
> ...


It's much easier to complain to the main dealer / Audi customer service head office. I rejected my 1st used Audi due to faults. Thats not something you can do at an auction or private sale.


----------



## Lewis4681 (Nov 29, 2016)

I also agree about the value of the audi approved checks, when I picked up mine, my seats were both broken and my second key didnt work at all, not hard faults to find in my opinion.


----------



## zooks (Sep 15, 2017)

If you are buying from a main dealer and the cars under warrantee get them to check the ecu for evidence of remapping. You don't want any comebacks for someone elses mods.


----------



## TondyRSuzuka (Dec 3, 2011)

zooks said:


> If you are buying from a main dealer and the cars under warrantee get them to check the ecu for evidence of remapping. You don't want any comebacks for someone elses mods.


Depending on age of ECU software, theres a chance this will flag as a "TD1" report upon plugging in, a two min job I believe. No reason why they cant check for you.

I had a MK2 TTS and it was fab. Only issues I had were the BOSE amp's were notorious for blowing, theyre located in the rear and cost £750 to replace. Ensure your audio works before you drive off! My TTS one died out of warranty... My TTRS one died on the way home from the dealer!!! That one was covered however. But just evidence that theyre fragile.

I had a wiring loom melt near the engine that affected the gearbox, so it sporadically wouldnt disengage from Park in order to drive. Very bizarre! Audi sorted this at a reasonable price to be fair, but could of just been one of those freak things. Hard to check for, I guess just pop the bonnet and have a good common sense visual, make sure all looks in order.

Other than that, I cant really recall any TTS specific things to look out for that arent either general TT issues, or common sense second hand car check boxes. Check tyre tread, brake disc wear and pads, visually, Fluids, Alloys, test drive before accepting and ensure on a level road there appear to be no tracking issues, ie hands off and should drive straight. Exhaust is symmetrical ie checking that any exhaust mounts havnt gone/going.

Oh and if you get some nice glaring sunlight, check the windscreen from within for excessive chipping/sand blasting. I bought an audi approved TTRS and the windscreen was peppered to bits on the way home, it clearly had been significantly tracked and tailgated, needed a new windscreen. The car was returned for a refund! (among other issues this car had!)

Sorry if im teaching to suck eggs, but hopefully of help. Good luck and enjoy, lovely cars! (extended warranty not a bad idea for your first year just incase, around £400+ I believe)


----------



## EvilTed (Feb 5, 2016)

antmanbTT said:


> Is it really such a problem? I've had a Porsche Cayman S for the last three years (and an Audi TT Mk2 prior to that for 5 years) and I never had a problem not being able to open the door or closing it when temperatures dropped below freezing.


Is it a problem? - Yes. Because the coupe needs the window to drop a little when it's open so when you close it there is a place for the displaced interior air to go (equalising pressure), if the window doesn't drop the door won't latch shut properly. 
I've had BMW coupes in the past that have done exactly the same thing but it does seem more frequent in the TT.

Is it a really big problem? no. 1) It's only when it's freezing cold 2) it's solved with patience

Is it a used car check thing? - No. This is just a TT problem regardless of when it was bought or how old it is, or how many owners it has. If it puts you off, it should put you off all TTs not just the one you happen to be looking at.


----------



## Rob-TTS (Jul 10, 2017)

godders3906 said:


> Make sure the number of previous owners matches what they say as there has been a few cases lately where they have said the car has had 1 previous owner and it has turned out to be significantly more I beleive


Definitely agree with this, My old RS3 8P was advertised online at Leeds Audi with only 2 previous owners, me being that keen to get the car never double checked and it actually had 4 and I was the 5th!! I'd never buy a car from their ever again, customer service along with after care is none existent.

Also check with the dealership to see if the car has ever been in for any warranty or non-warranty work as this will usually show how the car has been treat, maybe not essential on a low mileage/young car but still worth asking about.

Just check everything and don't be afraid to get on your hands and knees and have a good nosey underneath or under the bonnet, check seat bolsters and look for any scratches around the console area as some previous owners are careless and just throw their keys/drinks etc in the storage. Take your time and don't be pressured by the man in the suit.


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

EvilTed said:


> Is it a problem? - Yes. Because the coupe needs the window to drop a little when it's open so when you close it there is a place for the displaced interior air to go (equalising pressure),


Hi, I must disagree, 
It's got nothing to do with equalising air pressure, it's required because frameless doors/windows require the glass to enter a rubber seal to prevent wind noise & rain ingress.
As the glass has entered the rubber seal after door is closed it must lower slightly to allow the glass to move out of the seal as the door opens.
Hoggy.


----------



## TFP (May 29, 2010)

Rob-TTS said:


> Definitely agree with this, My old RS3 8P was advertised online at Leeds Audi with only 2 previous owners, me being that keen to get the car never double checked and it actually had 4 and I was the 5th!! I'd never buy a car from their ever again, customer service along with after care is none existent.


You could have demanded a refund.


----------



## EvilTed (Feb 5, 2016)

Hoggy said:


> EvilTed said:
> 
> 
> > Is it a problem? - Yes. Because the coupe needs the window to drop a little when it's open so when you close it there is a place for the displaced interior air to go (equalising pressure),
> ...


So there. Schooled.


----------



## tom_mclaren (Jan 10, 2018)

TOok collection today, and low and behold the clip had gone on the driver side seat! Thanks for the tip, dealer is sorting it out.


----------



## Lewis4681 (Nov 29, 2016)

[smiley=thumbsup.gif] congrats, pics please.


----------



## tom_mclaren (Jan 10, 2018)

Thanks! Here you go:


----------



## tom_mclaren (Jan 10, 2018)

Thanks! Can't get the pic inline on my mobile (Flickr being awkward for some reason), so it's attached...


----------



## antmanbTT (Jan 8, 2018)

I went to check mine on Saturday and sure enough the drivers seat at the top is starting to go and the passenger one was much worse.

Sheffield Audi have been the worst dealership I've ever hard the misfortune of dealing with. Perhaps they just put the really thick ones on used cars rather than new, but they have been just awful. It was totally "computer says no" talking to the idiot i'm dealing with. I know my local dealer is much better.

I'm getting it nonetheless but will be taking it in to the local dealer to get them fixed before the car is three years old.


----------



## TTS_SPRINT (Jun 16, 2012)

AUDI APPROVED is just clever marketing to get you to spend more on their used car selection compared with all other independents.

I've bought from Audi a "approved used" car. When I went to collect...NO so called proper checks were done. 
After leaving the dealer it was immediately obvious on the motorway the car had wheel judder feedback through the steering wheel. I thought it was wheel balancing? and the steering wheel was slightly off-centre.

I returned the car the next day to have it fixed. When I picked it up the steering wheel was straight but once on my journey home the judder was still there!

Returned again the day after. They then said "its wheel balancing" Unbelievable..takes them 2 return trips to work it out...it's not rocket science. Why they didn't sort it on the first attempt I'll never know. Mechanic scratched off the old weights on the inner alloy leaving big scratch marks possibly from a screw driver - which was nice on my car..NOT!! WTF!!

So....AUDI APPROVED USED cars...think again.

Your paying extra for the BIG showroom, staff and a year's warranty.. that in most cases unless it's a warranty from new.. the one they put on covers pretty much nothing, unless you argue it and fight like hell. I had to after the clutch went after 3 weeks of driving it.


----------



## TFP (May 29, 2010)

I went to pick up my Audi Used Approved A1 from my local Audi dealer.

A few hundred yards down the road I realised it was pulling badly to the left under acceleration.

I drove straight back and handed the keys back to the salesman and demanded a refund.

2nd time lucky, Audi Stafford sold me a lovely car, it was worth the long journey to get it.


----------



## Pugliese (Aug 4, 2010)

I am chopping my TTS in for an RS on Wednesday so it will no doubt be a Used Approved later this week. Audi are giving me £23.5k so if anyone is interested I would sell privately for £24k.
It is a lovely car - Vegas Yellow Sep 15, so still in warranty, 37.5k miles, owned from new (over 50% driving to and from Italy on Motorways). 20" wheels, Matrix lights, Tech Pack, Audi Sound System (more than adequate), Ambient lighting etc etc - anyone interested I will send original order form. Aloys have scuffs, and there is slight paint damage on the bumper but nothing serious
PM me if you want to know more but you will need to be quick


----------



## tom_mclaren (Jan 10, 2018)

So, it's it's in my local dealer for the seat trim issue, turns out the wheel alignment is out as well. Does anyone know if this should have been checked / rectified under the "145 point check" they are supposed to have done.

Also, the windscreen wipers are really noisy, but I probably just need new blades(!)


----------



## Mr TTS (Dec 23, 2017)

I'm convinced they just clean them up and push them out the door with minimal checks.

It's cheaper to wait for problems to be spotted by a customer than proactively search for issues.

Every car I've bought approved has had something basic wrong with it that was supposedly checked.

On this tt, the tyre pressures were all wrong, the tracking was out, had no document booklet and noisy wipers (fixed with replacement blades). All minor stuff but certainly stuff that would had been spotted it it was ever checked over prior to sale.


----------



## tom_mclaren (Jan 10, 2018)

Mr TTS said:


> On this tt, the tyre pressures were all wrong, the tracking was out, had no document booklet and noisy wipers (fixed with replacement blades). All minor stuff but certainly stuff that would had been spotted it it was ever checked over prior to sale.


Tyre pressures wrong is a joke.

Did you complain / get your issues sorted?


----------



## Mr TTS (Dec 23, 2017)

Couldn't be bothered complaining. I did ask them for the pack with the manuals etc. The rest I just sorted myself, at least then I know its right. It's got to the point now that I wouldn't even trust a main dealer to do an oil change right. I get them to do the change so I get a 'stamp' on the cars record then soon after I drain it all and do the oil and filter myself. I just don't trust them to do it properly so treat their oil change as an oil flush.


----------



## Pugliese (Aug 4, 2010)

Mr TTS said:


> Couldn't be bothered complaining. I did ask them for the pack with the manuals etc. The rest I just sorted myself, at least then I know its right. It's got to the point now that I wouldn't even trust a main dealer to do an oil change right. I get them to do the change so I get a 'stamp' on the cars record then soon after I drain it all and do the oil and filter myself. I just don't trust them to do it properly so treat their oil change as an oil flush.


Man, that is crazy. I share your distrust of main dealers with too many bad experiences, so I just use an independent Audi specialist. Have done for my TTS from new and its not missed a beat, in fact Dean at 4 Rings has serviced all my Audis for 10 years and never a problem with service above and beyond any dealer at half the price, actually often less! He also has access to Audis electronic database so can log the services against your car just like the main dealer does. The only reason my car went back to the dealer was to get a software update that the independent would have to charge for. I am sure there must be an independent near you.

Of course you may just enjoy getting nunder the bonnet


----------



## Mr TTS (Dec 23, 2017)

Pugliese said:


> Mr TTS said:
> 
> 
> > Of course you may just enjoy getting nunder the bonnet


It's probably this TBH and I'm just finding excuses to do work on the car.

My wife's car is a lease car and I'm not so distrustful of her main dealers. I'm certainly not unnecessarily changing the oil on that one. If the engine is running and hasn't siezed then all is good :lol:


----------



## delta16 (Nov 29, 2012)

Pugliese said:


> I am chopping my TTS in for an RS on Wednesday so it will no doubt be a Used Approved later this week. Audi are giving me £23.5k so if anyone is interested I would sell privately for £24k.
> It is a lovely car - Vegas Yellow Sep 15, so still in warranty, 37.5k miles, owned from new (over 50% driving to and from Italy on Motorways). 20" wheels, Matrix lights, Tech Pack, Audi Sound System (more than adequate), Ambient lighting etc etc - anyone interested I will send original order form. Aloys have scuffs, and there is slight paint damage on the bumper but nothing serious
> PM me if you want to know more but you will need to be quick


Shame this was going in today, could of been interested but wouldn't have had funds for a week or so. )-:

Sent from my HTC 10 using Tapatalk


----------



## Pugliese (Aug 4, 2010)

Donovan2123 said:


> Pugliese said:
> 
> 
> > I am chopping my TTS in for an RS on Wednesday so it will no doubt be a Used Approved later this week. Audi are giving me £23.5k so if anyone is interested I would sell privately for £24k.
> ...


Its actually going in tomorrow now (wanted tax on new car to start Feb) but appreciate way too short a timescale for most.


----------



## antmanbTT (Jan 8, 2018)

tom_mclaren said:


> So, it's it's in my local dealer for the seat trim issue, turns out the wheel alignment is out as well. Does anyone know if this should have been checked / rectified under the "145 point check" they are supposed to have done.
> 
> Also, the windscreen wipers are really noisy, but I probably just need new blades(!)


It definitely should have - there's a whole section on the sheet you get about wheels, alignment, tracking and balance.

I bought my Audi approved TTS on Saturday and got a little grey Audi folder (A5 size folder) with all the blurb inside including the 142 point check with each box ticked or N/A and signed and dated by a technician.

I would have thought that sheet with signature would amount to a legal written "representation" from Audi so if it was made negligently or fraudulently would give you a legal claim against them for whatever is up with the car.

If you weren't given it, ask for it since they obviously produce them as part of their policy. If they can't produce it, then i'd say its proof the checks weren't carried out so they can't really wave the "audi approved" flag around.


----------



## J400uk (Dec 6, 2009)

antmanbTT said:


> I bought my Audi approved TTS on Saturday and got a little grey Audi folder (A5 size folder) with all the blurb inside including the 142 point check with each box ticked or N/A and signed and dated by a technician.
> 
> I would have thought that sheet with signature would amount to a legal written "representation" from Audi so if it was made negligently or fraudulently would give you a legal claim against them for whatever is up with the car.
> 
> If you weren't given it, ask for it since they obviously produce them as part of their policy. If they can't produce it, then i'd say its proof the checks weren't carried out so they can't really wave the "audi approved" flag around.


Agreed, I got the sheet for mine too, along with proof that anything found not meeting standard (tyres) had been sorted.


----------



## delta16 (Nov 29, 2012)

Pugliese said:


> Donovan2123 said:
> 
> 
> > Pugliese said:
> ...


Gone I take it?

Sent from my HTC 10 using Tapatalk


----------



## tom_mclaren (Jan 10, 2018)

Thanks all - Looks like it will all get resolved (hopefully) by Bury St Edmunds Audi. They went as far as picking the car up from Haroldwood Audi (who had raised the tyre wear / wheel balance point), so they're working on it now. Guess they didn't want to pay London prices! Whatever, as long as it gets sorted!

Interestingly, I have an email from BSE saying tyre wear on the front was 5mm (prior to purchase), and one from Haroldwood saying it's 3.5mm to 5mm... I'll be checking that myself next time!


----------



## Pugliese (Aug 4, 2010)

tom_mclaren said:


> Interestingly, I have an email from BSE saying tyre wear on the front was 5mm (prior to purchase), and one from Haroldwood saying it's 3.5mm to 5mm... I'll be checking that myself next time!


Always check. This reminds me of the one and only time my TTS went in for a service at a main dealer, Audi supply a zillion point check, mine showed that one of the tyres would soon need replacing. 4 months and 3,000 miles prior, the same tyre had been replaced, whilst the other 3 had done about 8,000 miles! When we checked they had completely misread the depths, all were fine - they charge up to £180 an hour for that!


----------



## TFP (May 29, 2010)

Mr TTS said:


> I'm convinced they just clean them up and push them out the door with minimal checks.
> 
> It's cheaper to wait for problems to be spotted by a customer than proactively search for issues.
> 
> Every car I've bought approved has had something basic wrong with it that was supposedly checked.


I experienced just this today with a VW after a 142 point sales check.

Bought my Daughter a VW UP, front brake discs were warped but got through their checks.

Took it back and they've agreed to replace them.

So I'm happy, but surely they should have picked up on them?


----------



## EvilTed (Feb 5, 2016)

Approved used checks should pick up on those things but often wont. It's a marketing ploy to make people feel secure in their purchase with minimal effort. Approved used really = an enhanced warranty not anything particularly up front other than making sure it's not an obvious lemon.

The servicing checks are even worse, better to think of these as the garage looking for other stuff they can charge you for.
That's why your tyres will always be "near replacement" and your windscreen wipers will need doing every time. Nice high margin stuff for the dealer.


----------



## antmanbTT (Jan 8, 2018)

To be fair, for the reasons stated, the approved used checks gives you a legal solution - they have promised the checks have been done and all is well, if they don't you have legal options and they know it, so they make things right.

In any other buying situation it's buyer beware so sucks to be you if there's an issue with the car.

Whether they do the checks or not is another situation but ultimately they pay if they haven't and there's a problem.


----------



## tom_mclaren (Jan 10, 2018)

Got it back today - seat trim done under warranty, and the wiper blades sound great :roll:

BSE said HW Audi were trying it on, I haven't had a chance to check the depths yet but I do have come back when I do - it's all on email, and I have the depths recorded by BSE.

TBF to BSE, they sorted it without complaint, good after sales service, apart from slating the other dealer for "trying to pull a fast one" of course


----------

